# Any List People out there



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a unnamed diesease in which I need a list completed before I do any task.
Does anybody have a list of needed equipment for a goat packing trip? It would be helpful for both day trips and longer trips. 
Thanks,


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

What an interesting topic. I am interested in hearing
some of what people take. 
I suppose it will depend on how many comforts
of home you want to take.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

I would go to the NAPgA site and click on "General Information" to get started with a goat list. As far as a people list, you may try other forums about backpacking or something like that. What you bring for yourself always comes down to personal preference. Some things I would consider are lightweight tables and chairs. Seems like one of those things you would laugh about (I would) until you have a goat to carry it for you.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I am married to an engineer.Not exactly OCD but he does like his lists. We started and excell spread sheet list for camping and hunting in the mid 1990's. It is a constantly evolving list. We print it before any trip and put it on the kitchen counter well in advance. We add notes to the list specfic to the trip as we think of them. It is catorgoized like rooms in our house, food, cooking, bath, clothing, etc. We started to mark objects with weights but really need to put that on the list also. Our rocky mountain big horn sheep hunt this fall was 2 weeks in the mountians we no possiblity of return for a forgotton item. This decade of refining our personal list made for a great trip. The list also gets edited upon return from a trip if any thing new was learned.
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Bhmntpacker said:


> Does anybody have a list of needed equipment for a goat packing trip?


I have several that I use either personally or for planning group outings. I don't have all of them posted online, below is an older one that was really a weight list for backpacking. When goatpacking I don't do things much differently, though we do load a smaller goat with all of the goat-specific items (highline equipment, for example).

I will undoubtedly do some updating for this coming season, I'll post the actual excel once I'm done.

http://www.stinkypigs.com/BackPacking/B ... ipment.htm


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

That's a nice list. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

We have replaced the tent with a tarp and hammocks. We carry a $9 sleeping bag and our snow suits. If it's cold, we wear the snow suits to bed and wrap the sleeping bag around the outside of the hammock. This way the insulation is not compressed and you have full maneuverability in the hammock. And if you need to get up you are dressed. We change what we wear under the snow suit for sleeping if we have worn it during the day just to make sure we're dry.

The tarp goes over the whole thing and the goats sleep under the hammocks. I would like to replace the plastic blue tarps with quieter material someday.

Now with the goats we carry fresh food. We freeze meats in dry ice. Potatoes are great for cooking right in a fire. We also carry a small grill like a bread cooling rack so we can cook meats and veggies right on the fire. We carry a large zip lock bag to carry out trash since were are more likely to carry canned goods like oysters, mandarin oranges or other fruit, spam, chili, etc. We get the chewy kind of dinner rolls and tortillas for our bread. Oh, we put fresh eggs, out of the shell in a plastic water bottle and freeze them . If they aren't thawed when we want them we can just cut open the bottle and dump the blob in the pan or sierra cup. 

When there are just two of us we carry one pot just for having hot water around. We use those plastic thingies that have a spoon, for and knife in one molded thingy.

We stopped carrying a bunch of stuff in a first aid kit. If it stops bleeding you don't need a bandage, and if it doesn't, a spot of superglue works wonders. If we need a bigger bandage we'll just cut up a T-Shirt.
I do carry a few aspirin, a few pain killers left over from a bout with kidney stones, just in case they recur, and a flask of medicinal rum which can be used internally or externally. 

We now use the LED flashlights. They can last 10 days burning continuously, so we can leave one on as a night light for peeking at the goats.

We use a soft ice chest that packs well with dry ice. 

On snow trips we carry a bottle of MAP gas which burns hotter than propane. It can heat a sierra cup of water to a boil in less than a minute. And is a wonder as a fire starter particularly if the firewood is damp. It's a bit heavier than one would carry in a backpack, but with five goats it's not a problem. You think a bit differently about convenience and comfort.

We like to carry bottled water and sports drinks. We use them to balance the loads on the goats. Two fit nicely on the crossbuck between the straps as a serving platform on easy trails. You might lose them if bouldering.

I get rolls of strapping at NPS real cheap and prefer them to ropes. I use a 10 foot leed for high lining the goats and I can shorten it if I want to use it for stringing or leading. 

A hat and a cane or shepherds staff. Sometimes it's nice to have an arm extension with a hook with goats. And sometimes its nice to have a walking stick. I like using two canes for going down hill. 

We use a lot of fanny packs for packing stuff, We can carry them or hook them over the crossbuck. And they can hang over a smaller goat with the addition of a couple straps using tarp tie downs. We usually have one filled with goat snacks which is good to have to gather the herd on stops. We have used up to six fanny packs instead of paniers on the cross buck. If we go through slot canyons again I will use all fanny packs. I got them cheap at NPS.

When we pack we go through the mental list.

Stay warm and dry
..Clothes, Sleeping, Fire, Other shelter
Eat & Drink
..Food 
..How to cook the food we're taking
..How to store the food we're taking
Convenience 
..Personal items 
..Lighting
..Harmonica or ocarina
Goats
..Packs
..Snacks 
..Brush
..Leads and high line
..Whistle

We have a Plastic box in the garage that stores spam, sardines, canned goods, and stuff so that we can pack for a short trip without going shopping. We always carry sardines as an emergency food. No one wants to eat them unless it's an emergency, so we always have them. 

I always carry a knife. And we throw a cigarette lighter and LED flashlight in every fanny pack.

We always forget the camera...


----------

